# Pirate Pub



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm revamping my pirate band this year and this weekend we set up the pirate pub that's opposite the stage with the band.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate's life for me. 

Looks great Evil Bob!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think I'd want a Bloody Mary from that bar.  Good job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the pirate deer!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks! There is also a video aquarium with swimming skeletal fish. 
The deer head is a Gemmy animated one, so he'll be singing along with the band.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Lookin' good EB! Be sure to get some shots of that aquarium!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like great fun.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

It's a DVD from twistedambiance.com. Very cool.


Mr_Chicken said:


> Lookin' good EB! Be sure to get some shots of that aquarium!


----------



## madtinkerer (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome idea! Looks like Davey Jones kind of hangout.
"why is the rum always gone?"


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Very cool...I wanna see the fish....


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love your pirates Evil Bob, that band was just too much before ... should be even better this year!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks! I'll post some more pics soon.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I love this stuff! Great detail!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice work.

Where did you get the barrels?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

The barrels all came from Menards, a mid-west home improvement store.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I mounted the pub sign over the garage door.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks GREAT!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a pub I'd like to drink at. Aye!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

